# Uber Black insurance requirement



## sinan72 (Jan 30, 2020)

Can anyone advise me which insurance used for Uber black SUV and which companies offer this type of insurance.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

My understanding is that BLACK requires your own public passenger authority based upon the state you are in. Start there.


----------



## Payless Transport PHX (May 12, 2015)

Without knowing what city/state you are it’s kinda tough to say. But as a start point you need commercial “for hire/livery” type insurance. Depending on where it can be limits as low as 250k to high as 1million 

also if you only plan on doing uberblack/suv then it’s not worth it. You need to diversify with clients, stands,booking companies etc. all of which will require a certain amount of liability for their platform.
For example here in Phoenix. Most drivers shoot for 1million as everyone takes atleast 300k but 1million usually covers every compny and airport.
Message me I can help you a bit.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OK, so first of all you have to understand that going Uber black you need to become a professional chauffeur (like for realsies) this isn't ride sharing, this is using ride sharing to supplement and build your client base.

Your looking at $400+ a month for insurance by the way,

If this number sounds like you'll never swing it... your at the end of your journey.

Reality is that you'll need like $20 a day _extra_ to cover insurance.

And don't limit yourself. Once you have that insurance give out cards and build yourself a regular clientele. (Get square for taking credit card payments)

Once you black, your a professionally licensed/insured chauffeur. Charge a premium over X/XL and try to push as many customers as you can into not booking through uber/lyft.

And don't be afraid to get a "For hire" lighted sign.

Even if your charging exactly the same rates uber charges you could be getting _*30%+ more per ride.*_


----------

